# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Emra për binjakë (bineq)

## meti1

Pershendetje, me ndihmoni per emra  modern shqipar per bineq djal dhe vajz flm shum

----------


## drague

> Pershendetje, me ndihmoni per emra  modern shqipar per bineq djal dhe vajz flm shum


bineq=binjak

sa per informacion per katunaret e Shqiperise :shkelje syri:

----------


## ganimet

Arbri dhe Dardana vllezer e moter te nji gjaku.
Kshtu i kom te emertuar femijet e mi...kjo simbolizon dy fise te nenes Iliri.

Femijet duhet te emertohen me emra shqip ,kshtu qe po u ben te sukseshem i bë puna, i ben mirsjellja e jo emri.
Njakve u deshiroj nga zemra gjith jeten ne begati, shendet dhe qfar u do zemra.

Te jetojn sa malet e Korabit.

----------


## loneeagle

per emra shqip

Besmir & Arbesa ose Arber & Arbesa

Drini & Dardana

----------


## linnda...

Albana & Albani
Valentina & Valentini
Jetmiri & Jehona
Dorentina & Donalti
Jozefina & Jozefi 
Vilsoni & Visienta
Erioni & Eriona...
A do ende...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## meti1

> Albana & Albani
> Valentina & Valentini
> Jetmiri & Jehona
> Dorentina & Donalti
> Jozefina & Jozefi 
> Vilsoni & Visienta
> Erioni & Eriona...
> A do ende...


Po nese ka mundesi emra te ngjajshem flm

----------


## linnda...

> Albana & Albani
> Valentina & Valentini
> Jetmiri & Jehona
> Dorentina & Donalti
> Jozefina & Jozefi 
> Vilsoni & Visienta
> Erioni & Eriona...
> A do ende...


Arbeni & Arbesa
Leotrimi & Leonora
Endriti & Edita
Margoni & Marigona
Ferdinanti & Fedrita
Alfredi & Alfrida
Albani & Albana
Ariana & Ariani
Dardani & Dafina

----------


## Busy Girl

> bineq=binjak
> 
> sa per informacion per katunaret e Shqiperise


hahhhah tamam e ke thene une kujtova se ishite fjala per byreq   :ngerdheshje: 
Adjola&Adjol

----------


## MI CORAZON

Anderson & Ana

----------


## didii

Per Mendimin Tim Adi & & Ida

----------


## Lexuesi_

Ne shqiptart mburrimi per heroizma.

Ngjitja, Heroik&Heroina  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## e panjohura

Andi-Andina

----------


## saura

> bineq=binjak
> 
> sa per informacion per katunaret e Shqiperise



prit se ke dhe nje sinonim tjeter nga ganimet (nga keto qe hapin tema per gjuhen shqipe lol)
njakve thote me poshte ....
te fala nga miniqi=minifundi  ahahahahaha

----------


## saura

> Ne shqiptart mburrimi per heroizma.
> 
> Ngjitja, Heroik&Heroina


popull i drogum nga patriotizmi.....  :u shkriva:

----------


## Lexuesi_

> popull i drogum nga patriotizmi.....




Ne te gjallet jemi pak patriota bilem me emra e fjale po behemi  :buzeqeshje:  Ta ruajm traditen e patriotizmit.

----------


## saura

> Ne te gjallet jemi pak patriota bilem me emra e fjale po behemi  Ta ruajm traditen e patriotizmit.


Femijet e mi te dy i kane emrat shqiptar por jo Heroina lol...

----------


## letaa

Liridona & Dion
Arta & Leart

----------


## Prudence

per vajzen

 Melodi
Era
Perla
Arba
Kaltra
Jona

per djem

Besi
Joni
Arber
Albin
Enkel
Arti









per djalin REZART

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Pershendetje, me ndihmoni per emra  modern shqipar per bineq djal dhe vajz flm shum


Mund ti vendosesh ndonje emer puro shqiptar sic bejne rendom sot... psh:

Ai - Xhejzmond
Ajo - Kethlin

ose gjera te ngjashme.

----------


## Kënga

> Mund ti vendosesh ndonje emer puro shqiptar sic bejne rendom sot... psh:
> 
> Ai - Xhejzmond
> Ajo - Kethlin
> 
> ose gjera te ngjashme.


Nese ka mundesi vetem te di rreth ketyre emrave.
A jane shqip apo..?


Vesa Visar

----------

